# Congrats xxxSpikexxx and Plukie



## Bea

I would like to congratulate Jaime (xxxSpikexxx) and Plukie on becoming our two newest Super Moderators. :thumbu: I'm certain they'll do a great job at helping the forums to run smoothly.


----------



## joe

Wow, congrats you both!! Well done. I'm sure you'll both do a great job!


----------



## Laura

Congrats Plukie and Jaime, welcome aboard


----------



## birdieness

Congrats! You two will do great!


----------



## atvchick95

Congrats


----------



## Aly

Congrats! You two will make great mods!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thanks guys


----------



## Plukie

Awww, thanks everybody.


----------



## nic bike

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Sophia

That is great news, you two are such great and helpful members here! :thumbu: Congratulations!

Have we got 3 super moderators on here now, to make this forum an even friendlier place to be!! :clap:


----------



## Tiki

Congratulations Jaime and Plukie, you will do an excellent job!


----------



## Plukie

Thanks very much everybody :blush:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thanks again :blush:


----------



## Chris

Congrats both of you


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations!


----------



## Renae

Grats you two!


----------



## Raven4Lyfe

Yeah good on u 2 and yay for ya XDDD


----------



## Bonny

Congratulations you two:clap:


----------



## RitzieAnn

HEY! Nice job! Congrats on your promotions!


----------



## DeBree420

excuse me for being naive... but what exactly does a mod do...?
apart from the obvious deleting bad posts and closing/deleting threads, fixing double posts...?
is this all they do?
congrats by the way!


----------



## Laura

Thats pretty much it Debree


----------



## Bea

Yup, that's about it!  And just generally being friendly and welcoming.


----------



## Plukie

Bea said:


> Yup, that's about it!  And just generally being friendly and welcoming.



What!! You mean to say, I'm the only one that fetches and carries, makes coffee, sweeps out the rooms, takes out the trash and washes the coffee cups? Sheesh, talk about wear out the old ones first.


----------



## Sophia

Lol! Plukie you are such a comedian! :lol:


----------



## Tiki

Maybe we should call the staff team "The Mod Squad"...because they're moderators....and...um...oh, never mind.


----------



## Laura

Tiki said:


> "The Mod Squad"


hehe..... I like it :lol:


----------



## Sophia

Lol! That is funny, who do you wanna call "Mod Squad"! :lol:


----------

